# Music To Create By



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It's pretty official. We're all a talented bunch of mofo's. Whether it be yard haunts, writing, drawing etc. we all have some killer ideas going on. I know clay and I aren't the only ones who listen to music when we create, I was wondering what the rest of you listen to, if you listen, while you work at honing your various crafts.

With me, it really all depends. Mostly I listen to classic rock, metal, alternative when I work on the comic. When I write, it's usually Classical unless I need a certain vibe to put me in a mood. Then I'll utilize one of the other classes of music above.

That's pretty much it. So what about you guys? What "get's you in the mood?"


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just put the iPod on shuffle... it kind of melts into the background for me. I get very into what I'm doing.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Alice Cooper, Shinedown and the Star Wars and Van Helsing soundtracks.
That is my official "being creative/working on comics" soundtrack.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmm?
Can you listen to a Six Pack?


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

I listen to John Carpenter's "The Thing" soundtrack when I write.

Or energetic music like Rick Assley (In joke) when I write an action scene!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hmmm?
> Can you listen to a Six Pack?


No. Unless you mean "Six Pack",.the Kenny Rogers film!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

My musical taste is so varied, I like stuff from every genre..lol 
but when I am working on my Halloween stuff I usually have on stuff like Ministry, The Cure, Bauhaus, Wolfsheim, Massive Attack with some Sara McLachlan and Delerium tossed in there too.

when I am being creative in other ways, like writing or painting I toss on a mix of stuff from the 80's mostly punk and wave stuff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Faustian_Pact said:


> No. Unless you mean "Six Pack",.the Kenny Rogers film!


Now, that gave me the jitters!
I guess , for me , it depends on the project and the weather.
If I'm doing the build (Haunt structure) during the day, it maybe Country, top 40, Celtic, Indian flute, New Age....All depends on the weather.
But during the evening, setting lights, scenes...., gotta listen to Midnight Syndicate. I've have to feel the scare.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

depends on what I'm writting... horror I have stuff like Golden Rings Twilight zone and The Exorsist theam. Stuff like heavy punk metal and of course Scremo gets me in the mood for that too (Non-objective Potrit of Karma- Circal take the square) Is a great song for that.

Somthing funny I'd listen to almost anything... 

For somthing more serious I take a stroll into the likes of Barenaked Ladies War on Drugs and slow stuff from the likes of the police and Neil Young. As I see it at the point I'm trying to absorbe the feeling that the songs and lyrics give. (I know, sounds weird.) 

Somthing fast paced like a argument I just put on somthing intense, King Of Bedside Manor or another one I can't recall give me that energy thats needed sometimes.

Sometimes I've even ripped songs for ideas... There was a set of three 'plays' I wrote, really more musicals that came from song ideas. One was called screw this that came from how my life seemed to be going and Huey Lewis and the news- Walking on a thin line. George Micals- Careless Wisper and Dire Strights- Money for Nothing. Also a story I'm working on now that is acculy called MRS American Pie based on Don Maclains American Pie...

I know I talk too much


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I forgot that I do listen to 80's music pretty much as well.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm always listening to music. Always. If I'm home, my CD player is on.

That being said, I like to pick music that fits the mood I need to be in for what I'm doing. It's not so much a genre thing (though I stick pretty close to the same sort of sound in my musical tastes) as much as it is an emotional thing. If I'm writing something dark and violent, I'll typically put in the Deftones, KoRn, Disturbed, Marilyn Manson, or the like. For something silly or witty, Mindless Self Indulgence, Alien Ant Farm, Gorillaz, etc. If I need to be able to write about depression, it's the Smashing Pumpkins, Onesidezero, and so on. The intention is to be playing something that will make me feel strongly the way someone should feel as they read my story later. If I'm immersed in the feeling, I can communicate it better to someone else.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I mailny listen to music only when building props, which seems to be a lot of my "free" time lately.

1. Black Sabbath
2. Cash
3. Tool
4. Deep Forest (weird ambient crap)
5. Dementia from Rusty Knife


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

When making props, I like to listen to a soundscape CD called "The Graveyard" and Yngvie Malmsteen. Now and then I put on the organ music from Disney's Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Any music that can evoke an emotion required for the task at hand.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, I didn't mention what I listen to while making props! How forgetful of me. 

Well, when making props, I tend to pop in whatever Halloween party soundtrack I've made for the year. It's usually a good mix of 80's songs and some gothy industrial stuff and movie-related songs--everything from Oingo Boingo to Marilyn Manson to the Munsters theme!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

The voices in my head hum whatever they like when I'm prop building, it keeps them happy. Usually it's the tune of "This Is Halloween"


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I mostly listen to our local oldies station on the radio being from that era and all. Once in a while I will crank up this Halloween Jukebox I made:

*Halloween Jukebox*

Of course I had to put my theme song on there first - MS "Forbidden Crypts".


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Any of the Mydnight Syndicate CD's with the exception of the last 
one. (THE 13th HOUR)

I really could never get in to it


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

The 13th Hour is the best. Track 18" Sinister Pact". lol

Instrumental stuff is good. Vocals can sometimes distract.

If I hear Elvis...my characters somehow end up in Memphis.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

My taste in music varies. I like everything (60s,70s, 80s, 90s, and also country) When I need to just chill - I usually put on my "Pure Moods" cds. It is a variety of indian and instrumental songs that I use when I'm painting or just being mellow. When I am working on my props - definitely need the Halloween cds that I burned.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't create anything but chaos and destruction. The music that helps me is Punk, Hardcore, and Metal.


----------

